# Spaying early due to umbilical hernia



## MyaRose (Dec 7, 2011)

We recently got our female Vizsla and she was born with an umbilical hernia. Our breeder gave us the option to take another one since we had one of the earlier picks, however we had already chosen Mya and didn't want a different one. The breeder's vet as well as our vet both said it was fine to wait until 6 months to fix it when we spay her however, a couple of days ago the hernia got much bigger (now 1 cm by 2 cm and sticking out) and hard, and can no longer be pushed it. We took her back to our vet and they believe it is still just and not intestine, but we are going to monitor it closely for the next week to make sure she is still happy and playful and eating (which she currently is). The vet said we will monitor, but more than likely we will need to spay her earlier so they can repair the hernia sooner. She is only 3 months old right now. Any feedback and insight on this is appreciated. Concerns about the need to spay so early as well as any other experiences with umbilical hernias? Thanks!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I personally don't have my females spayed until they are two years old. Do some research and decide what best for your pup. I would think they could do the surgery to fix the hernia and spay her at a later date. The only down side to this would be having to put her under anesthesia twice. Any surgery always comes with risks of complications.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

My male pup has a small hernia, its gotten bigger as he's grown up. It feels different when he's sitting in different positions (sometimes hard, sometimes it can be pushed right into his tummy). At six months old its probably 3/4" ball. Our vet still thinks we can wait until his neuter.


----------

